# 80100 v 80101 v 80102



## Annette Dreifke (Jul 16, 2009)

New to lab billing and need some help on understanding these 3 codes.  It seems that based on the description that they are all very similar, but am not sure which is the most appropriate.  A provider uses a quick screen specimen container to check up to 12 drug classes and then sends the specimen on to our lab for confirmation on the urine.  The patients are typically taking pain medications of one type or another.  

Our lab uses LCMS technology, which is a liquid chromatography.  

Any clarification that can be provided is much appreciated.  Thanks in advance.

Annette Dreifke, CPC
Nashville, TN


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 16, 2009)

80100-A test performed on a blood or urine sample to *detect the presence of drugs* or alcohol in the subject's bloodstream. The physician uses a chromatograph to separate the blood or urine sample to identify any substances in the bloodstream. Code 80101 if this test is performed for a specific class of drugs. 

80102=*This test is performed after a positive drug test in order to confirm the result of the positive test*. The test must use a different procedure than the primary test, and must test only for the specific drug.

Hope this helps....


----------



## EK226 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Need clarification on 80101*

Hello, 
I am new to the AAPC discussion forum, and I am in need of help!!    I am trying to get clarification on the drug screening codes 80100 & 80101.   I work for a local insurance company, I am reviewing bills from doctor's offices, and hospitals for urine drug screens.  The bills are already coded, but each facility seems to bill differently so I'm trying to piece everything together and make some sense out of it.  

For example, one bill has 80101 (8 units) along with 99213. Does the 8 units indicate they are doing an individual 8 panel drug screen? 

Another bill that I recived is from the actual lab analyzing the results (it's for a different patient).  They are billing with a variety of codes such as: 80154, 82145, 82205, 82570, 83840, 83925, 83986, 83992, 84311, 83805.  These codes appear to be from the Chemistry section of the CPT book, are these still considered drug screening codes? 

Any help or guidance would be greatly appreciated...thank you!

Emily Kress, CPC


----------



## brockorama01 (Jan 15, 2010)

This is probably too late but here's my opinion.

The 99213 with the 80101 x 8 is a common office and 8 panel drug screen (one test - 8 panels).  This 80101 is just a drug SCREEN.  Screens are quickie, sorta  reliable tests a physician can do in their office to help make clinical decisions.

The screen is then sent to a reference lab for confirmation.  Drug screens themselves are not enough to make long term clinical decisions.  The only serve as a quick quidance.  Nearly all screens (even negative results) should be sent to reference lab for confirmation.  The reference lab breaks the tests down into individual pieces such as 80154, 82145, 82205, etc.

Hope this helps.

Brock Berta, CPC


----------

